# Theres Always A Small Trace Of Ammonia In My Tank?



## Yambeezy (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a 125 gallon tank with 7 reds ranging from 3 to 4 inches from head to tail. I have 4 hot magnum canister filters rated for 50 gallons each filtering my tank. I use ammo carb and do weekly water changes about 30 to 50 % of the tank. My fish are doing great but that hint of ammonia bothers me. Could it be a false reading of some sort because i use ammo carb or could it just be that my tank hasnt cycled properly. I use prime to condition new water and a ph regulator when doing water changes. Im gona clean two filters next water change maybe that would help. Any opinions would be apreciated. Thanks


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Test your tap water for ammonia.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

how long have you had it set up...how long with fish in it?


----------



## Yambeezy (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow my tap water is showing that little trace of ammonia that I cant get rid off in fact its show more ammonia than my tank water. I didnt know tap water could have ammonia. I had this set up for about 5 months now.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

If the tap water has the ammonia from the get go, your fish are probably use to it. (didn't know it could have ammonia either..lol)

Try a different test kit?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id also try a differnt test kit to be sure you arn't gettign a false postive. Any good lfs should be able to do one for you for free.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Yea bring a sample of your tap and tank water into a good lfs and get it tested to be sure, I had a small trace of ammonia in my tank always for the first 10 month then it finally went to zero.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Yambeezy said:


> Wow my tap water is showing that little trace of ammonia that I cant get rid off in fact its show more ammonia than my tank water. I didnt know tap water could have ammonia. I had this set up for about 5 months now.


Its not common. But it happens.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Stop using ammo carb


----------



## Yambeezy (Jun 21, 2010)

Instead of ammo carb what should I use to fill the canister with


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the Hoit Magnum filters, but my guess is there is some type of biological filter you can put in the cannisters, use that instead.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Hot magnums aren't the best bio filter. Well, they are actually pretty shitty as a bio. Still a good filter though because of their mech.

I've had the same issue for 2 years in my apartment. Get a hold of your water supplier and get all the details on how they filter it. Hell, get a tour. Most suppliers are happy to. I've done it a couple of times. You wanna see the biggest fish filter in existence? It's what they use!

If you don't what to do all that just, mostly, for fun. Ask if they do anything to cause chloramines.

The chloramine thing and getting a test from the lfs are the best two first options. Check up on that tour though. It's a fairly cool operation, if your a nerd like me. Be prepared to see a bunch of used condoms (white bass) thought.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Yambeezy said:


> Instead of ammo carb what should I use to fill the canister with


You should have bio media in the filter, without enough of it your tank will never cycle properly.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i would take out 2 of those Hots and replace with a LG canister filter, filled with bio media. You can use the Hots on another tank.


----------

